# jobsite accidents



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Recently I was drilling a hole through a steel stud with a dull hole saw and when it popped through my hand caught the edge of the stud cut my glove and was left with a deep laceration in between my knuckles.... what's something that has happened to you or have seen?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

moonapprentice said:


> Recently I was drilling a hole through a steel stud with a dull hole saw and when it popped through my hand caught the edge of the stud cut my glove and was left with a deep laceration in between my knuckles.... what's something that has happened to you or have seen?


Should never drill with dull hole saw in 1st place..


----------



## plumbny (Apr 6, 2013)

Try using a metal stud hole punch a lot easier


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Oic


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

Years ago while cutting out the top plate(2-2x4's) for the 3" stack to come down the wall i made the cut and was holding the sawzall with my left hand(not in use) trying to dislodge the chunk of wood. Well it came loose all at once and my right hand went straight to the non-running sawzall. The blade entered my hand just above the wrist and went all the way across my hand to the knuckle of my pointer finger. I could see every tooth on that wood blade! Not a good day but pulling it out was the fun part(not). The good news was it cut no veins and only took 5 stitches to close it up. Was back to work in 2 hours.:thumbup:


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

*acetylene tank.. turn it off?*

http://www.theprovince.com/news/explodes+early+Wednesday+Vancouver+West/8419197/story.html


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

*acetylene tank*

13 photos , not much left


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

When I was a 3rd year pup I was unscrewing and inch and a half nipple out of a wall, first thing in the morning talking to the boss and not wearing gloves. Tile was jagged and sliced my left index finger wide open. Doc said I was lucky I didn't severe tendons gave me a scolding. Safety first safety always.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Three things all while I was an apprentice about my 2nd or 3rd year in

I was drilling a 2 inch hole trough a stud almost done and bam I stopped the holehawg with my forehead. 

I was cutting a vertical vent stack with my sawzall and the blade bounce and it cut my index finger goo thing was that my bone stopped it from cutting all the way through 

While screwing in a screw I wasn't holding the tip straight that it spun off and cut right my finger I Learn that screw tips are extremely sharp


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Doing staple up radiant in a dark crawlspace I stapled my left thumb to the subfloor right through the fingernail. Had to have someone bring me a catspaw to get it off the wood then a trip to urgent care for a bandage and tetnis shot. I didn't even scream surprisingly. I think I yelled " I cant f---ing believe I just did that!" 

Warned a guy about using the hole hog without putting handle against something that wont move, explaining how he wouldn't be able to hold it back if it binds up. Guy disregards what I tell him and breaks his arm about 5 min later. I refuse to leave job and drive him to hospital until lunch. Give him credit he sat there for 2 hours until noon.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Doing staple up radiant in a dark crawlspace I stapled my left thumb to the subfloor right through the fingernail. Had to have someone bring me a catspaw to get it off the wood then a trip to urgent care for a bandage and tetnis shot. I didn't even scream surprisingly. I think I yelled " I cant f---ing believe I just did that!"
> 
> Warned a guy about using the hole hog without putting handle against something that wont move, explaining how he wouldn't be able to hold it back if it binds up. Guy disregards what I tell him and breaks his arm about 5 min later. I refuse to leave job and drive him to hospital until lunch. Give him credit he sat there for 2 hours until noon.


Ya I bet you sure showed him eh......


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Ya I bet you sure showed him eh......


I forgot to mention I really disliked him b4 he hurt himself.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Had a inexperienced buddy hire on. He was climbing a 20' vertical latter up to the roof with a "claw hammer"...using the hammer like a hand and on the last foot peg at the top the hammer slipped off the peg and he fell. Bounced off the concrete below. I didn't see him doing this ridiculous act until it was too late. :OUCHCharlie:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

With the hole hawg I don't let the newbie use the holehawg until I think he is ready. The last thing I need is someone breaking their arm, leg face.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ford Field in Detroit. I saw the 200' boom truck tip over with the painter in the basket. He was hung from his lanyard till he hit the stands before the seats were in 150' below. Then the basket landed on top of him. By the time we got over to him a Iron worker had thrown his shirt over his body. They had to cut the boom to get it off the body.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> With the hole hawg I don't let the newbie use the holehawg until I think he is ready. The last thing I need is someone breaking their arm, leg face.


This guy wasn't a newbie to plumbing, just new to the company. he was supposedly the saviour of the company, knew everything about nothing as it turned out. Had years more experience than I did at the time but didn't know how to respect a power tool even after I warned him about his practice. I couldn't help but giggle when I heard the drill stop abruptly and him crying.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Job site accidents*

From the archives.

For the newer members on the zone.

Don't get careless !!! Think Safety !!

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f11/3569d1256759573-must-hang-every-shop-happened-ohio.doc


----------



## gdplmr (Apr 17, 2014)

Personally I only got stitched up once and learned my lesson about safety, or paying attention. Hooking up a gas connection on a water heater, no gloves, vent cap on the platform below, right hand middle finger nearly cut off at the knuckle. Still hurts in cold weather. That was back in 85. Watched an inattentive carpenter set a running skilsaw with a pinned guard table deep on his right thigh. Tried hard not to laugh when I saw a carpenter nail his big toe to the floor with a nail gun. Tip , never look at your nail hand when you swing a hammer.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a foreman cutting a length of 10" PVC with a gas cutoff saw. Apprentice lifted the pipe, saw bounced up, cut his calf muscle almost all the way off. I packed the wound and held it shut til the FD got in. 46 staples and 112 stitches. A few weeks later his brother had a bobcat drive up on his leg. The operator "forgot the machine was running".

And the worst was a load of drywall blew off a pick and crushed a carpenter. 2 stories below. He was smoking with his hard hat off. I'm guessing the company didn't want to pay out.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

in my first two years i was cutting poly with a razor blade knife .. went through my finger .. cut it in half .. went to the urgent care and had then stitch it up .. back at work 1.5 hours later finished up the job lol


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Did this about two weeks ago. Doing something incredibly stupid, trying to manhandle a Hilti core machine with a 5" bit horizontal through a brick wall. Lucky it stayed attached with about a 1/4" strip on one side. I won't do that again. :no:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rando said:


> Did this about two weeks ago. Doing something incredibly stupid, trying to manhandle a Hilti core machine with a 5" bit horizontal through a brick wall. Lucky it stayed attached with about a 1/4" strip on one side. I won't do that again. :no:


Dry-core or wet?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Dry-core or wet?


 It was wet. just some old brick, I thought it would plow right through but it bound up and spun.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rando said:


> It was wet. just some old brick, I thought it would plow right through but it bound up and spun.


Brick is the worst. I was coring through an exterior brick wall 16" thick with a mounted machine, and it was truly the worst hole I cored. Ever. Like 2000 trips to the breaker box and 100000 buckets of water.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

The brick and mortar was so old and crumbly a drop in wouldn't hold the stand. I figured no problemo...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My kid was watching basketball and saw your finger as I scrolled through. He yelled, "whoah! What's that? No cool, dude."


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't had any really bad ones. Scrapes, cuts and bruises. The one I always remember was when I was working on my first year in the trade and using a junior drum machine to clear a drain. I was working over the machine in a closet when I hit the blockage, I took a punch to the boys and just collapsed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> My kid was watching basketball and saw your finger as I scrolled through. He yelled, "whoah! What's that? No cool, dude."


 Basketball???? Its HOCKEY and MOENTROL time!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Inbox full RJ... Big win tonight for you!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Coolcanuck said:


> Haven't had any really bad ones. Scrapes, cuts and bruises. The one I always remember was when I was working on my first year in the trade and using a junior drum machine to clear a drain. I was working over the machine in a closet when I hit the blockage, I took a punch to the boys and just collapsed.


In boxing, that's a low blow.
In the country, that's called a shot to the coin purse.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> In boxing, that's a low blow. In the country, that's called a shot to the coin purse.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rando said:


> The brick and mortar was so old and crumbly a drop in wouldn't hold the stand. I figured no problemo...


Next time run a half inch rod all the way thru the wall to lock the machine in place.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Next time run a half inch rod all the way thru the wall to lock the machine in place.


 
I was going to do that with a piece of strut on the other side but decided not to.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Rando said:


> I was going to do that with a piece of strut on the other side but decided not to.


I have to core a 10" hole this week thru brick.
What happened, the anchor to hold the base failed?
Wouldn't a double expansion shield work better in brick?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember years ago we were laying a 72 inch storm main roughly 24 ft. Deep. We were on this job for months on end. We were digging in solid rock and production was real slow. We had 2 trench boxes stacked so no thought of a cave in. I was sitting on a tool bucket eating my lunch inside of the pipe as the track hoe was digging away. Then all of the sudden I heard a swoosh. The operator had hit a 12 inch water main. Before I realized what was going on I was 200 ft. Down the line in a pitch dark pipe and thank god clinging to a manhole ladder. The foreman ran to the next opening and popped the lid to find me hanging on for life with my pants practically ripped off! Funny now but wasn't so funny then. That's how I got the nickname short stick.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> I remember years ago we were laying a 72 inch storm main roughly 24 ft. Deep. We were on this job for months on end. We were digging in solid rock and production was real slow. We had 2 trench boxes stacked so no thought of a cave in. I was sitting on a tool bucket eating my lunch inside of the pipe as the track hoe was digging away. Then all of the sudden I heard a swoosh. The operator had hit a 12 inch water main. Before I realized what was going on I was 200 ft. Down the line in a pitch dark pipe and thank god clinging to a manhole ladder. The foreman ran to the next opening and popped the lid to find me hanging on for life with my pants practically ripped off! Funny now but wasn't so funny then. That's how I got the nickname short stick.


Well your alive to tell the tale 

I actually laughed so much on that


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> I have to core a 10" hole this week thru brick.
> What happened, the anchor to hold the base failed?
> Wouldn't a double expansion shield work better in brick?


 I've never used a double expansion anchor, not sure what that is. I was just using a regular 1/2" drop in anchor. I've used them in regular brick before no problem. This brick was so old and rotten the anchor fell out. I should have drilled all the way through and secured the base from the other side. I didn't and paid the price. My mistake.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Rando said:


> I've never used a double expansion anchor, not sure what that is. I was just using a regular 1/2" drop in anchor. I've used them in regular brick before no problem. This brick was so old and rotten the anchor fell out. I should have drilled all the way through and secured the base from the other side. I didn't and paid the price. My mistake.


It's worth your time to look it up. Just go to either the Hilti or Powers websites. A drop in anchor should only be used in hard concrete, which is poured. Brick or block is softer and needs an anchor that expands more.
I did this yesterday. A 10" hole through face brick with CMU behind it.
Three 1/2" double expansion shields: one through the core drill base plate, and two on either side with unistrut as extra bracing. I was done in a few minutes.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> It's worth your time to look it up. Just go to either the Hilti or Powers websites. A drop in anchor should only be used in hard concrete, which is poured. Brick or block is softer and needs an anchor that expands more. I did this yesterday. A 10" hole through face brick with CMU behind it. Three 1/2" double expansion shields: one through the core drill base plate, and two on either side with unistrut as extra bracing. I was done in a few minutes.


Solid! I am gonna steal that next time I have to core a big hole horizontally.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Worker dies in fall from roof at Massachusetts General Hospital


OSHA says it has sent inspectors from its local office to the hospital's Boston campus after receiving word about the work-related fall.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Worker dies in fall from roof at Massachusetts General Hospital
> 
> 
> OSHA says it has sent inspectors from its local office to the hospital's Boston campus after receiving word about the work-related fall.
> ...



what about that scaffolding collapse last week that killed three dudes? i guess the wall it was on came down too, Fckin nuts man.


----------

